# D2 and 440c knife making



## Gunner's Mate

I am going to build a couple of knives 1st attempt out of D2 tool steel and 440c stainless. Would anyone like me to post pics and steps


----------



## Operator6

Sounds good, I'd like to see it.


----------



## txmarine6531

By all means! I'd love to see a write up on this. My great uncle made a knife for my dad a long time ago out of some dozer blade.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

I willkeep youall posted


----------



## Boss Dog

> Would anyone like me to post pics and steps


Does a cat got fur? Post away!


----------



## Slippy

I'd love to see the process. Thanks GM!


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Boss Dog said:


> Does a cat got fur? Post away!


Well hell yea unless its been blown up


----------



## SOCOM42

Are you going to forge the primary shape of just mechanically remove material?

D-2 is a bitch to work with.

I can't tell you how many progressive, compound, Finetool and draw dies I made out of it.

I did make one knife out of it, 12" bowie with a 1/4" thick blade, full tang, 1/4"x3/4", copper electrode quillian.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I have a couple of ebooks on knife making if you are interested PM me.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

SOCOM42 said:


> Are you going to forge the primary shape of just mechanically remove material?
> 
> D-2 is a bitch to work with.
> 
> I can't tell you how many progressive, compound, Finetool and draw dies I made out of it.
> 
> I did make one knife out of it, 12" bowie with a 1/4" thick blade, full tang, 1/4"x3/4", copper electrode quillian.


I am going to start with good blanks for both knives and hopefully finish the "metal work" at friends machine shop and the handles and sheaths in my shop. My plan is a 13 inch full tang Bowie Kukri Hybrid out of bead blasted 440c with a mesquite handle ( its a Texas Thang) and a 8 inch or so full skeleton tang out of the D2 maybe Paracord or a Colt 1911 handle.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

TacticalCanuck said:


> I have a couple of ebooks on knife making if you are interested PM me.


Thanks for the offer, I have been researching at the YouTube College of Knowledge.


----------



## Targetshooter

I collect knives . I have over 1,000 . I am all ways looking for a good home made knife .


----------



## Mad Trapper

Made a bunch of these from Track of the Wolf supplies, blades are stainless and handles osage orange.

Have some bigger ones with cherry handles for heavier work.


----------



## Mad Trapper

There was a great show on PBS detailing knife making from sand/ore from the great lakes. Artisan took sand from the lake and made his own steel, in his own Kiln. Then he forged the bloom into a blade. Amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

I saw a special on Yoshindo yoshihara, a Japanese sword maker he is considered a national treasure in Japan, there is about an hr long video of him making a sword on Utube its worth watching the process if youall are interested. FYI one of his Katanas sold for over 20,000.00


----------



## Gunner's Mate

What you guys think is the weight limit on a knife and survival kit the following:
Match Case W/ compass
1/10th oz Gold Coin Canadian 0r Us This is Obviously 1/10th of an ounce 
Bow Drill socket either in Sheath or Knife Handle, What your preference Please pipe in 
Ferro rod ect fire starter 
premade fire starting tender ( cotton balls, Tinder Quick ect)
Flashlight
Fishing Kit & Snare with needle and suture
Micro Multi Tool 
Titanium tool card
Knife Sharpener
Knife and Kydex sheath 
I think I can bring this in around 24 oz 

Any suggestions you have are greatly appreciated 
what would you like to see in a knife and kit


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Bumpin this for some input


----------



## Deebo

No input my friend. I do wanna see the pictures.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

I had one of these years ago so this is my inspiration for the 440c bowie/kurkri hybrid






started I think I will have this blade finished mon / tue


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Gunner's Mate said:


> I had one of these years ago so this is my inspiration for the 440c bowie/kurkri hybrid
> View attachment 14299
> started I think I will have this blade finished mon / tue


Its a Blackjack Maurader MK-1 if your interested


----------



## Slippy

I am not an knife expert at all, I own more than my share but they are simply tools to me. But I look forward to learning and seeing what you come up with Gunner's Mate. I like the Bowie/Kurki hybrid.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

OK here is a rendering of the Bowie Kurkri Hybrid


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Gunner's Mate said:


> OK here is a rendering of the Bowie Kurkri Hybrid
> View attachment 14302


Going to Machine this out of a blank on monday on a cnc on Monday, to be clear I have a buddy with a machine shop that is going to machine in his shop, I will harden it in my wifes ceramic Kiln


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Well here is the 440C Bowie / Kurkri Hybrid







and here are the mesquite blanks for the handle done on my Table Saw


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Here the Handle blanks rough Profiled and temporarily on the blade


----------



## SOCOM42

Do you have the SS foil to seal it up in for HT?


----------



## Gunner's Mate

SOCOM42 said:


> Do you have the SS foil to seal it up in for HT?


No flooded Kiln with argon Gas


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Profiling Handle with Wood Rasps


----------



## Slippy

Very nice project. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Ok so the Handles are nearly profiled into the Tang here are a few shots did this with a Porter Cable and some 150 grit


















palm sander


----------



## Gunner's Mate

I will still have to profile the Handles for fit to a persons hand, the dowels you see are temporary, and will be replaced with Brass or Stainless bar stock or tube havent decided yet, Ok so what I have discovered so far, after you have the blank made into a blade don,t sharpen the blade 1st. It makes it a PIA to work on the handle, Second Bigger is better this knife should have been 15 inches in the blade alone maybe another inch in the heel for grip. The Mesquite I grabbed of my wood rack (Just Plain Ole Mesquite for Grillin) has been great to work with took 2 pieces the first had some insect bore hole in it ah well its grillin wood no loss the second which is pictured above on the table saw is the piece I made the handle out of. It is important to keep your Bookends or matching ends of the Mesquite to the inside or face to face when drilling the holes, Prevents chipping or tear out on the finished side of your handle as the drill bit exits the wood, and also after you drill your 1st hole in your wood to use a dowel to pin it together with the blade on top to use as your template for drilling your next hole then dowel that hole and drill last hole.


----------



## Boss Dog

Nice, I've been thinking of getting a Kurkri of some sort.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Ok I will start the D2 as soon as I finish this one


----------



## Slippy

Gunner's Mate said:


> Ok so the Handles are nearly profiled into the Tang here are a few shots did this with a Porter Cable and some 150 grit
> View attachment 14358
> View attachment 14359
> View attachment 14360
> palm sander


Very nice work. I'll PM you my shipping address!


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Slippy said:


> Very nice work. I'll PM you my shipping address!


Hey Still gotta do the sheath and im on the fence whether to polish the blade or not and still need to finish the rest of profiling and attaching the handles permantly


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Ok new Photos handle are profiled and started polishing blade


----------



## txmarine6531

Awesome job! What kind of treatment are you going to put on the handle? Boiled linseed oil would be perfect if you're going for a natural wood look. What did you decid on for the dowles?


----------



## Gunner's Mate

I am going to grind some coffee beans and mix with some mineral spirts to stain and use a couple coats of tung oil, The knife balances about 1 1/2 inches in front of the handle ( Blade Heavy ) so I will try the brass bar stock to bring it back I may use 2 pieces of brass bar stock and one piece of brass tubing to bring the balance just a little closer to the handle


----------



## Deebo

All I can add is Deebo approved. 
Awesome.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Hey all thanks for the support in my Knife making endeavor, I am still not quite finished 
here is a list of Tools and Supplies I have used so far 

Materials 
1. Piece of 440c flat stock 
1. Piece of Mesquite from my wood rack 
3. 5/16 wood dowel pins ( temporary)
3. 5/16 Brass / Stainless Bar stock and Tubing ( Still have not decided what to use it will more than likely be brass to change the balance)

Tools 
CNC Machine ( Buddies shop)
Porter Cable Palm Sander 
Delta Table Saw
Delta Drill Press
5/16 Drill bit 
Kiln
Argo Gas 
150 grit sandpaper
Bench grinder 
2 inch belt sander 80 grit & 150 grit
Wood Rasps
DMT Diamond Hone 
Lansky Knife Sharpner
Japanese Water Stone 6000/10000
Vise
Youtube College of Knowledge

There will be a few other things 
Stain
Tung Oil
Various grits of sandpaper for polishing the blade 
epoxy for the handle
Files for spine work ??? 
Leather or Kydex for sheath But thats probably a whole other thread
But most Importantly a lot of great encouragement and support from all of you Thanks


----------

